# Fatigue and ovulation??



## BabyHopes21

Does anyone else get incredibly tired in the middle of their cycle for no reason? I'm wondering if this could possibly be an ovulation symptom. So do you guys get fatigue? Are there any other strange symptoms I should look for?


----------



## bobster

Yes I got very tired the first month I was trying around ovulation. I also sometimes get sore boobs and abdo twinges on one side too. We've been trying for 2 months- onto our third now, how about you?


----------



## BabyHopes21

This is our 14th month of trying. I think I'm just getting paranoid and looking for any clue that my body is working how its supposed to.
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, lucky number 3 right? :)


----------



## linz143

Hi babyhopes - yes fatigue is a symptom of ovulation! Once you ovulate, you start producing progesterone which makes you more tired than usual. When you get pregnant, you body produces even more of it, which is why pregnant women are exhausted in the early stages of pregnancy. But yes, every month on 1-3 dpo I just want to sleep all day!


----------



## Heatherlt

I get extremely sleepy before I ovulate. It's like my body needs that extra sleep to pop an egg out and so it makes me sleep lol. I've been really tired the past few days and didn't know why until I got a positive opk yesterday.

I also get one sided twinges, and some months really hungry too.


----------



## BabyHopes21

Hmm... If it happens after I think I might have missed it then. :/ My temps are all over the place and I missed a couple days... darn it


----------

